# How do you mark kittens sold



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Once a kitten is either sexed or sold what is the easiest way to mark them or tag them to tell them apart.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

In my current litter I have 3 lilac girls who are very similar, so I needed to differentiate them for weighing to check their progress. 

I tried food colouring but mum licked it off within a day and hair bands but worried that they were too tight. In the end i have found nail varnish (as suggested in the cat breeding book by Dan Rice) has worked best. I just put a different colour on each kitten's back claws every 5 days.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

2flowers said:


> In my current litter I have 3 lilac girls who are very similar, so I needed to differentiate them for weighing to check their progress.
> 
> I tried food colouring but mum licked it off within a day and hair bands but worried that they were too tight. In the end i have found nail varnish (as suggested in the cat breeding book by Dan Rice) has worked best. I just put a different colour on each kitten's back claws every 5 days.


wow thats a good idea...:thumbup:...:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Another idea if they all look a like is to snip a little bit of hair from each one in a different place. If they have hair. Obviously. 

I tried non toxic pens I had a red and blue one but that was licked off within 24 hours, thankfully there are only 2 and one is HUGE so it's not too difficult this time!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I use these they are fab!

10 Puppy Dog ID Bands Party Wrist whelping collar TYVEK on eBay (end time 23-May-10 20:11:31 BST)

cut to size etc, I use them from birth if I have a big litter that I can tell who is who as I weigh them everyday, or you can just use them when sold like orange for mrs x and blue for mr x etc etc


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

2flowers said:


> In my current litter I have 3 lilac girls who are very similar, so I needed to differentiate them for weighing to check their progress.
> 
> I tried food colouring but mum licked it off within a day and hair bands but worried that they were too tight. In the end i have found nail varnish (as suggested in the cat breeding book by Dan Rice) has worked best. I just put a different colour on each kitten's back claws every 5 days.


Thanks for that. it seems a really good idea but do they not try to lick it before it dries


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a paint-pen for marking kittens. Its like a thick marker pen, but its paint that comes out and not ink. I put a blob (or two on) and blow on it for a few seconds until its dry. They come in all different colours but I only have one colour. So with 4 kittens I just mark different paws. And with more than 4 kittens then some kittens get double blobs. 

(oh btw... I don't mark them for sale... I only foster... I mark them so I can tell who is who)


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> Thanks for that. it seems a really good idea but do they not try to lick it before it dries


No, so far no licking (they are two weeks old) and I don't give it time to dry either as they squeak and mum gets a bit upset if I take them for too long!  In fact I put them right back on the vet bed and it still says on fine.

I do think it works well as I will probably keep a girl for showing and I didn't want to use anything that marked her fur.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Just one thing, silverhorse - I am assuming you are a new breeder, if not you no doubt know this already - unless you have actually taken a significant deposit for the sold kittens, it is highly likely that the sales will fall through. These days I don't even bother to advertise my kittens until they are ready to go.

Liz


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> Just one thing, silverhorse - I am assuming you are a new breeder, if not you no doubt know this already - unless you have actually taken a significant deposit for the sold kittens, it is highly likely that the sales will fall through. These days I don't even bother to advertise my kittens until they are ready to go.
> 
> Liz


Thanks Lizward. I used to breed persian many years ago and kittens were in great demand then with few breeders in the area but I appreciate what you are saying about not advertising early these days.


----------

